# Solved: Outlook 2003 Problem



## JudeDayhoff (Jun 30, 2001)

I've just installed Office 2003 on my new computer running Windows Vista. All the programs seem to be working except Outlook. I receive this message when I try to start: "Unable to open your default e-mail folders. The information store could not be opened." I've copied my .pst files from my old computer but that didn't seem to help. Any other ideas?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

How did you copy them, Jude? Double-check their properties and make sure they're not read-only.


----------



## JudeDayhoff (Jun 30, 2001)

I checked them all and none are read only. I copied them with a portable USB drive.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

A quick search reveals this technet article:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/329136

Have you tried it?


----------



## JudeDayhoff (Jun 30, 2001)

I really don't want to mess with the registry if I can do something else. Also, I am working on a stand alone. I am not connected to an exchange network. I have tried all kinds of things and am really frustrated. I would upgrade to Office 2007 but I am not sure that I wouldn't have the same problem.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *JudeDayhoff*

Create a new Profile for Outlook 2003,
Control Panel > Mail Icon > Show Profiles > Add
Name the new Profile.
Recreate your e-mail account.

In the Mail window for: *When starting Microsoft Office Outlook, use this profile:*
Select: *Always use this profile*
Click the drop down arrow and select the new profile.
Click: *OK* to save and close.
__________________________________________________________________________

Start Outlook 2003 and add your saved .pst files to Outlook 2003:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst files.
Click a .pst file, it should then appear in Outlook 2003.

Repeat the above steps for each additional .pst file you want to add.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## JudeDayhoff (Jun 30, 2001)

Actually, I am out of town right now but will be back at the beginning of next week. My e-mail account info is correct because I receive the test e-mail and I have created and re-created new profiles. I will try that again and let you know how I make out.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry, I wasn't saying anything was incorrect. Those are the steps to take to create a new profile.

How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

You probably do not have the email account associated with your PST that you moved over. 

First within MS Outlook go to "File">>"Open">>"Outlook Data File" and browse to the PST that you copied over. Then exit MS Outlook.
Outside of Outlook right-click on the Outlook icon and select "Properties." From here click on "Email Accounts" then "View or Change Existing Email Account." Next click on the drop-down arrow beside "Deliver Mail to the following location" and select the PST file that you copied over.


----------



## JudeDayhoff (Jun 30, 2001)

You must have missed the part where I said that I couldn't open Outlook. I get the error message when I try to launch it.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Right-click the outlook icon on the desktop and go to properties. You can associate with data files and change accounts within there as well.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

JudeDayhoff said:


> You must have missed the part where I said that I couldn't open Outlook. I get the error message when I try to launch it.


Configuring Outlook to Always use the new profile with a *brand new* .pst file, still receives the *"Unable to open your default e-mail folders. The information store could not be opened."* error?


----------



## JudeDayhoff (Jun 30, 2001)

Well, problem is solved. I got tired and frustrated enough that I bought Office 2007. Outlook, as well as, everything else works just fine. It is sad that Microsoft forces those solutions upon us.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

> I really don't want to mess with the registry if I can do something else...


Messing with the registry would have been a whole lot cheaper and faster. 

I would hate for anyone who reads your post to think you were truly FORCED to upgrade.


----------



## JudeDayhoff (Jun 30, 2001)

I don't feel I was forced. I would have upgraded eventually anyway. The opportunity presented itself when I was shopping at Sam's and they had mis-priced the Small Business edition. I could not pass up the deal. The price was almost $100 less than it should have been. Sams, of course, honored the price that was on the box.


----------

